# Legionaire, march !!!!



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

I got these two fighting because of a kong. Today, rainny day, everyone wake up 04:00AM for a Legionaire March (10KM).

So, no more enemies, no more fights and owner very happy ! 

They always will remember.: That f##k human is the alpha bad boy on the block. ;-)







Dakar


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Best thing for them dakar. They both looked like they are out of gas. Takes the feisty right out of them. LOL

Joe


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Joe,

here is just like the texan theme "my way or the highway", if they want to be bad boy, let it happen, BUT, just after 10KM march...

If they want to fight, no problem, at all, They will have first to kill the big boar that we have on the range and im sure they will not have any stamina even to breath.

The big boar is just like the boogie man of boars... it made me to stay climbed in a tree for 2 hours... and Ive shooted that bastard several times.

Backing to the dogs.: they are tired ! still sleeping and now together... tomorrow will be the bests friends ever in the world. 

:roll:



jttar said:


> Best thing for them dakar. They both looked like they are out of gas. Takes the feisty right out of them. LOL
> 
> Joe


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Joe,

Take a look at my view. Is there a reason for dogs get bored ? ;-) LOL

https://flic.kr/p/stZwCm


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful view. Love the pup pics and glad it turned out ok man!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

dakar said:


> Joe,
> 
> Take a look at my view. Is there a reason for dogs get bored ? ;-) LOL
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/stZwCm




Oh man! That view is gorgeous daker. Hard to imagine anyone getting bored. Thanks for sharing the picture, makes me jealous, LOL.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot Ames ! you always a good friend and very gentile ! 



ames said:


> Beautiful view. Love the pup pics and glad it turned out ok man!


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

jttar said:


> Oh man! That view is gorgeous daker. Hard to imagine anyone getting bored. Thanks for sharing the picture, makes me jealous, LOL.


Just come to visit us. I've already separated a cow here to make a big barbecue !!!

Ames, vodka or sugar cane alcohol as cocktail ?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You got it! Vodka with crushed sugarcane and mint is yummy mojito mmmMmmmMmm lol. Maybe a raspberry or two lol. Not sure if I have had sugar cane alcohol but would love to try it one day!!


----------

